# UGA \ Michigan State...



## DDD (Jan 1, 2009)

I will be honest, UGA better have a way to stop that running back or this could turn into a longgggggg game.

I think UGA has the offensive power to stay in it, but if our defense lays an egg like GT's defense did last night... we will be in trouble.


GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Marks500 (Jan 1, 2009)

Go Michigan State!


----------



## JasonTyree04 (Jan 1, 2009)

I think this will turn out to be a good game.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2009)

I am counting on CMR and his staff to show us the changes they have in store for next year by making short work of Mich.

If not, it's gonna be a long spring for the dawgeys.


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2009)

Georgia should win this game,but that doesn't mean they will.I hope they do.!


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jan 1, 2009)

I hope they play well too!!


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jan 1, 2009)

*I agree*

UGA must find a defense, otherwise it will be a long afternoon.  Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## creekbender (Jan 1, 2009)

Go dawgs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DDD (Jan 1, 2009)

Buford_Dawg said:


> UGA must find a defense, otherwise it will be a long afternoon.  Go Dawgs!!!!



I have all of the UGA games tivoed  (much to my wife's questioning) but I went back and for the last 3 days I have watched them all.

Our offense has saved us so many times... its not even funny.

I will say it till I am blue in the face... when Rennie Curan is your best defensive back and you have corners like ours who only hit and don't tackle... a running back only has to beat the defensive line and one defensive back.  

I hope we have taught our corners and safety's how to tackle!!


----------



## creekbender (Jan 1, 2009)

FROM THE ATHENS NEWSPAPER THIS MORNING ( I HOPE WE KNOCK THE YOU KNOW WHAT OUT OF MICHIGAN STATE)


Richt likes effort

Georgia returned to full-contact practices in full pads for the Capital One Bowl. Richt had scaled back practice contact during the regular season to save bodies after a rash of injuries.

The low-impact workouts ended after poor tackling factored into the Bulldogs' 45-42 home loss to Georgia Tech.

"We tackled more times in practice during our home practice sessions than we did the entire season," Richt said. "We just kind of crossed our fingers that nobody would get hurt and got after it. We really went back into a spring practice mentality and did our blocking and tackling live."

Georgia Tech ran for 409 yards against Georgia and outscored the Bulldogs 33-14 in the second half. Georgia Tech repeatedly broke tackles on long runs against Georgia.

"What happened was we didn't wrap up," Richt said. "Most of the time, we had guys in position, I'm not trying to throw these guys under the bus, but if you look and see what happened, our biggest problem was we did not wrap up when we tackled.

"We tried to knock people down and knock people out of bounds. The culprit was we did not fundamentally tackle and that's why every time we were in pads, we tackled to the ground when we practiced for this bowl."

Georgia faces Doak Walker finalist Javon Ringer today who leads the nation in carries (370) and scoring (126 points) and is third in rushing (1,590 yards).

"Everybody who plays Michigan State knows Javon's going to get it 25, 35 times, if not more," Richt said. "You hope that you can slow him down enough that you don't let it get out of hand as far as them rushing the football."


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 1, 2009)

We stopped them on the fake punt!


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 1, 2009)

And were Pumped!


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 1, 2009)

No huddle and were MARCHING down the field!


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 1, 2009)

Well atleast we score first. 3-0 Dawgs lead.


----------



## DDD (Jan 1, 2009)

WOW!  great stop!!!!


----------



## DDD (Jan 1, 2009)

INT


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2009)

Doesn't look like much has changed, and Stafford already has his head in the pro's.

CMR better tighten.

Spurrier is getting his tail kicked too.

Not a good day for the SEC so far.


----------



## DDD (Jan 1, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Doesn't look like much has changed, and Stafford already has his head in the pro's.
> 
> CMR better tighten.
> 
> ...



I disagree... our defense looks MUCH better.  

Stafford marched us down the field on the first possesion, the INT was not his fault, the reciever should have caught that.

SC is SC... they will be talking NC hopes tomorrow...


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 1, 2009)

Head in the pros? What? The ball was thrown alittle high and behind the receiver, but he still could/should of caught it. Plus we are tied, our D is stepping up and playing hard/good to day. 

Sic' Em 
Go Dawgs!


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 1, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Not a good day for the SEC so far.



After last night's ACC whooping handed out by an SEC LSU team, it might be hard to overcome that. But what can you except from a "bug" fan. But look Georgia has scored as many points as Tech did last night.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 1, 2009)

Green fumbled!

HOLD ON TO THE BALL GREEN DANG!!!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

Offense looks good.......but we HAVE to hold on to the ball!


----------



## JasonTyree04 (Jan 1, 2009)

Defense for GA looks good but that O better tighten up.


----------



## DDD (Jan 1, 2009)

DEFENSE!!! Looks like a different team!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

Now the D is stepping up!!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

Another DANG penalty


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 1, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Offense looks good.......but we HAVE to hold on to the ball!



Our DEFENSE LOOKS GREAT!!! 

Where has this been. Glad they decided to show up. If we don't turn the ball over, we will be fine.


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 1, 2009)

Roughing the passer? What is he suppose to do? He was in the air when he throw the ball, how are you suppose to stop in mid air?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2009)

Only a matter of time before they start self destructing.

Martinez has taught them how to do this well..


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 1, 2009)

Asher Allen GREAT STOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DDD (Jan 1, 2009)

Defense is on fire!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 1, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Only a matter of time before they start self destructing.
> 
> Martinez has taught them how to do this well..



Troll!


I know the only comfort you have after last night is the lucky win about a month ago, but if you counting on a UGA loss, your in for MORE disappointment.

Our D is here today, and Willie has them fired up. If Willie can get them to play like this every game, he can stay!


Go Dawgs! Go back to your nest little BUG!


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 1, 2009)

DDD said:


> Defense is on fire!!!



They need to stay that way!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2009)

SuperSport said:


> Troll!
> 
> 
> I know the only comfort you have after last night is the lucky win about a month ago, but if you counting on a UGA loss, your in for MORE disappointment.
> ...



If Willie can keep them from being the most penalized defense in the bowl games it will be a miracle.


----------



## blessedchevy (Jan 1, 2009)

Ignore the troll, Our D is great today!


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jan 1, 2009)

Guys... do not jump the gun with this defense talk. we are doing a fair job at most with a couple of really good plays, but we have a lot of ballgame left to stay and play....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2009)

blessedchevy said:


> Ignore the troll, Our D is great!



Where you been hiding kettle?


----------



## DDD (Jan 1, 2009)

Hunter Haven said:


> Guys... do not jump the gun with this defense talk. we are doing a fair job at most with a couple of really good plays, but we have a lot of ballgame left to stay and play....



Haven is trying to say... don't jinx it!!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

How about the dang MSU fans doing the Gator chop in the stands??


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jan 1, 2009)

DDD said:


> Haven is trying to say... don't jinx it!!!



just telling it like I see it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm pulling for UGA, but I am also able to look at what I am seeing objectively. Bobo is doing a good job mixing up the plays, Stafford lacks zip and snap and seems to be playing in slow motion. The MSU's safety's aren't playing that tight and Bobo needs to be putting it down field to Green more.

The defense his mediocre at best and if the MSU offense gets their passing game together UGA is in trouble.

UGA should be up 14 - 0 right now, but a combination of sloppy play calling and execution is holding them back.

I see nothing really innovative here from CMR. If this is all he is capable of with a team stacked with as much talent as UGA has then he needs to just go ahead and pack his bags, win or lose.


----------



## jclark (Jan 1, 2009)

I'll help Stafford pack his bags!!!


----------



## aaronward9 (Jan 1, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> How about the dang MSU fans doing the Gator chop in the stands??



yeah, i just asked dad and susan about that 

don't get it!


----------



## blessedchevy (Jan 1, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Where you been hiding kettle?



Not been hiding! I have been around, you must not of been looking, Look I have SEVERAL post last year.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jan 1, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I'm pulling for UGA, but I am also able to look at what I am seeing objectively. Bobo is doing a good job mixing up the plays, Stafford lacks zip and snap and seems to be playing in slow motion. The Illinois safety's aren't playing that tight and Bobo needs to be putting it down field to Green more.
> 
> The defense his mediocre at best and if the Ill. offense gets their passing game together UGA is in trouble.
> 
> ...



you have lost your flippin mind!!! 
this is the craziest response on the whole thread


----------



## DDD (Jan 1, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I'm pulling for UGA, but I am also able to look at what I am seeing objectively. Bobo is doing a good job mixing up the plays, Stafford lacks zip and snap and seems to be playing in slow motion. The Illinois safety's aren't playing that tight and Bobo needs to be putting it down field to Green more.
> 
> The defense his mediocre at best and if the Ill. offense gets their passing game together UGA is in trouble.
> 
> ...



The game I am watching... we are playing Michigan State


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 1, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I'm pulling for UGA, but I am also able to look at what I am seeing objectively. Bobo is doing a good job mixing up the plays, Stafford lacks zip and snap and seems to be playing in slow motion. The Illinois safety's aren't playing that tight and Bobo needs to be putting it down field to Green more.
> 
> The defense his mediocre at best and if the Ill. offense gets their passing game together UGA is in trouble.
> 
> ...



 objectively, I bet. One thing we need to do ISN'T just throw to Green. We need to get MoMas involved ALOT more, and let Knowshon run wild. Our D is doing what it needs to do, we need to stop turning the ball over. As for the rest of that Bull you posted, maybe you need to stop drinking, its not New Year's Eve anymore!



jclark said:


> I'll help Stafford pack his bags!!!



He better stay in school another year.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2009)

DDD said:


> The game I am watching... we are playing Michigan State



That's what I said, MSU !!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

We are definitely letting this one stay closer than it needs to be. We should be up by two scores right now, but carelessness keeps slipping in on us! If the Defense can stay tough and shut down Ringer, we will be ok. But we HAVE to quit committing these brain-poots


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 1, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> That's what I said, MSU !!!





SuperSport said:


> maybe you need to stop drinking, its not New Year's Eve anymore!



Once again, you are proving my point.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2009)

SuperSport said:


> Once again, you are proving my point.



I love it when you two kiddies get together..


----------



## DDD (Jan 1, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> We are definitely letting this one stay closer than it needs to be. We should be up by two scores right now, but carelessness keeps slipping in on us! If the Defense can stay tough and shut down Ringer, we will be ok. But we HAVE to quit committing these brain-poots



I agree...

I do see a lot of actions on players parts to keep other players in check and not get personal fouls.

I don't understand our mentallity on our player's parts.  You know the refs are flag happy when we step on the field... dont give them a reason to throw it!!!

Our defense has bowed its back a lot... now its the offense's turn to come on.

I agree with scooter, we need to sling it down the field more.


----------



## walukabuck (Jan 1, 2009)

Looks like 2 bad teams going at it right now. UGA has got to be the least disciplined team I've seen in a long time.


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 1, 2009)

Does anyone else think these announcers are IDIOTS? Know nothing about football, and are terrible at announcing.


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 1, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I love it when you two kiddies get together..



? Man now I think your smoking something as well.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

what the crap was that????????????


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 1, 2009)

Maybe we should put in Cox or Gray? Stafford isn't doing it. Maybe take Mimbs out as well, what the heck was that?


----------



## DDD (Jan 1, 2009)

Dear lord in heaven...  does our punter have his brain in the NFL  too?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

dude Mimbs just dropped the ball and didnt kick it?????


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

Rennie is bringin the heat today


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 1, 2009)

Put the 2nd/3rd string offense and the back up special teams in.
If it wasn't for our Defense we would be getting killed.

Man when was the last time a Dawg said that?


----------



## Buck (Jan 1, 2009)

Pretty ugly.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

I think Stafford definitely has a lot on his mind in this game today. I dont know but he definitely doesnt looked relaxed. He has either already made up his mind to go and just doesnt have it al together today, or he is trying too hard to have a good game as his last 

We need to get it together


----------



## DDD (Jan 1, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Rennie is bringin the heat today



Ellerbie is in the backfield every single time I look up.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

What a GREAT stat........MSU 19 plays in UGA territory......8 total yds


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2009)

Offsides on the D, what a shocker. How many penalties is that for UGA's D so far?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

DDD said:


> Ellerbie is in the backfield every single time I look up.



Yea the LBs came to play today....wish I could say the same for everybody


----------



## aaronward9 (Jan 1, 2009)

offsides now.......  geez

how many is that already??

hahaha!!  pulling a Plaxico by "shooting themselves"!!! hahaha


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Offsides on the D, what a shocker. How many penalties is that for UGA's D so far?



 quote from you, what a shocker. How many is that for you so far today?


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 1, 2009)

We need to settle down and get in the game! Start playing like our D is.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

aaronward9 said:


> offsides now.......  geez
> 
> how many is that already??
> 
> hahaha!! * pulling a Plaxico by "shooting themselves*"!!! hahaha



yea that was funny Aaron


----------



## blessedchevy (Jan 1, 2009)

This is how we have played ALL year. 

3rd downs have been bad for us so far.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

Another SACK!!!!


----------



## aaronward9 (Jan 1, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> yea that was funny Aaron



you flying to orlando to punt in the 2nd half?!


----------



## blessedchevy (Jan 1, 2009)

6-3 MSU leads.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jan 1, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Offsides on the D, what a shocker. How many penalties is that for UGA's D so far?



Too many.Looks like the same ol stuff...


----------



## blessedchevy (Jan 1, 2009)

aaronward9 said:


> you flying to orlando to punt in the 2nd half?!



How about we just don't punt, or better yet we have no need to punt. Score every time we get the ball.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

aaronward9 said:


> you flying to orlando to punt in the 2nd half?!



 Naw but I could DANG sure do better than that! You know that much!  Especially if I started dropping bombs like I did in the Dome!


----------



## DDD (Jan 1, 2009)

I have a friend at the game and he says the reason they are not throwing down field is because the wind is howling.  So lets get to running with Moreno?!?!!  Sheesh!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

yea 25-30mph winds


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 1, 2009)

Stafford isn't doing it, let Knowshon run it.


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice return. Now score!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MItransplant (Jan 1, 2009)

You can prolly tell from my name that I am not from around here. 

I have been in GA for 30 years or so however, I am not a GA football fan neither Tech nor UGA. I am also not a MSU fan, but I do hope they spank the corn out of UGA. 

I can only hope my beloved U of M will be back in a bowl next year.

Until then..... GO SPARTANS...


----------



## blessedchevy (Jan 1, 2009)

Come one Dawgs, they haven't stopped us yet, we have stopped ourselves. Just score boys.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

why arent we using TOs??? We have time to score!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> why arent we using TOs??? We have time to score!



Just more outstanding Coaching decisions.
Next year is going to be great, don't you think?


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 1, 2009)

MItransplant said:


> You can prolly tell from my name that I am not from around here.
> 
> I have been in GA for 30 years or so however, I am not a GA football fan neither Tech nor UGA. I am also not a MSU fan, but I do hope they spank the corn out of UGA.
> 
> ...




O.K.


----------



## DDD (Jan 1, 2009)

What in the world?!?!  GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!

Clock management you guys!  MAN!!!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Just more outstanding Coaching decisions.
> Next year is going to be great, don't you think?



Actually yes I do


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 1, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> why arent we using TOs??? We have time to score!



Because if we didn't pick up a 1st down, MSU would have about an 1:30 to score again. That is why, we have plenty of time to score. 30+ seconds and 2 timeouts. We have PLENTY of time.


----------



## DDD (Jan 1, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Just more outstanding Coaching decisions.
> Next year is going to be great, don't you think?




Scooter... just worry about your elephants not getting spanked by Florida....

Oh wait... Nevermind.


----------



## jclark (Jan 1, 2009)

This team has lost it's edge.  We need assistants like the Bama coach that was talking about us wearing black cause we were going to a funeral.  This apathetic bull**** is rediculouse.  Stafford couldn't hit water if he fell out of a boat.  Poor game prep as usual.  Disgusting display of football once again.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

What in the WORLD????


----------



## DDD (Jan 1, 2009)

Who is he throwing to?!?!


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 1, 2009)

I do think Stafford needs to have alittle talking to, he is throwing the ball WAY to high. What the Heck? Please bring in another QB in. Please way to high.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jan 1, 2009)

Stafford is having a outstanding 1st half!!!!!!!!!!

GEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2009)

DDD said:


> Scooter... just worry about your elephants not getting spanked by Florida....
> 
> Oh wait... Nevermind.



At least we played them strong, which is more than I can say about this game.

My 9 year old could through the ball harder than Stafford is doing.

This is a pathetic display of what is suppose to be SEC dominance.

MSU is consistantly getting in UGA's redzone and if this continues to happen in the second half they will start capitalizing on it.

I want UGA to win in the worst kind of way, but I don't see it happening with this game plan and coaching staff.


----------



## DDD (Jan 1, 2009)

Let's just get to half time...


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 1, 2009)

See the clock management didn't hurt us, Stafford has.


----------



## MItransplant (Jan 1, 2009)

supersport said:


> o.k.



yes


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 1, 2009)

GA is doing everything wrong. Whats up with them.  Come on guys, get it together. Stafford looks like he stayed up too late drinking last night.

He cant complete a pass for anything.    Get it going Ga.


----------



## JasonTyree04 (Jan 1, 2009)

Stafford sure isn't helping his NFL stock today. 3-11 wow.


----------



## Headshot (Jan 1, 2009)

My gut feeling is GA is trying to "throw" the game.  Sad offensive display.


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 1, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> At least we played them strong, which is more than I can say about this game.
> 
> My 9 year old could through the ball harder than Stafford is doing.
> 
> ...



Do you actually read this crap before you post it?

We are down by three, that is playing them TOUGH.
Stafford is throwing it HARD enough, just way to high.
They are getting into OUR SIDE OF THE FIELD, and we are STOPPING them.

So again, your post are total maladroit!


----------



## Marks500 (Jan 1, 2009)

I like what I am seeing so Far... which Team will explode First in the Second half?


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 1, 2009)

I don't know if Ive ever seen Stafford play worse....


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 1, 2009)

I haven't!


----------



## blessedchevy (Jan 1, 2009)

Me either.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

First half thoughts.....

Defense looks great. Playing the best ball we have played all year IMO. LBs came to play. DL is getting pressure. And the DBs are playig decent

Offense looks bad. 1st qtr we looked OK. we were moving the ball and shoting ourselves in the foot. 2nd qtr we flat stunk it up.

Stafford looks bad. Worse than many other games I can think of. Throwing the ball too hard. Too high. Too inconsistent. AJ and MoMass have been invisible so far. Knowshon is running hard. Give it to him more. Make them step up, then beat them down the field. Staffords head is WAY out of this game. Let Cox warm up, maybe that will change Staffs outlook.

6-3 MSU and Im not happy. Better come out swingin in the 3rd


----------



## marknga (Jan 1, 2009)

Man o man........

The defense has played its heart out, while the offense keeps shooting itself in the foot. The coaching is .... well the coaching is...

I can't even say it.

I use to holler "Go DAWGS" but it seems like lately it is just "C'mon DAWGS"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2009)

SuperSport said:


> Do you actually read this crap before you post it?
> 
> We are down by three, that is playing them TOUGH.
> Stafford is throwing it HARD enough, just way to high.
> ...





Where is South Ga Dawg, at least he can talk intelligently about UGA.

Throwing too high??? at the speed of smell, he is lobbing the ball.

Yes they are getting on your side of the field almost every possession, yes your D is stopping them, but they are also allowing them to get there to begin with.

You can watch a game with emotion or you can take off your rose colored glasses and see the world for what it is. UGA is not playing an impressive game and the same factors that were to blame in every game this season are to blame for this one, the Coaching staff.


----------



## MItransplant (Jan 1, 2009)

Marks500 said:


> I like what I am seeing so Far... which Team will explode First in the Second half?


 MSU..


----------



## nickel back (Jan 1, 2009)

right now Ga. sucks....and bad


----------



## Marks500 (Jan 1, 2009)

nickel back said:


> right now Ga. sucks....and bad



Whats New...lol


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Where is South Ga Dawg, at least he can talk intelligently about UGA.
> 
> Throwing too high??? at the speed of smell, he is lobbing the ball.
> 
> ...



Scooter, we can all talk intelligently, but when 99% of your posts are intentional slams to UGA, how do you expect anyone to take you serious? I aint wearing any tinted glasses....we are playing like crap on one side of the ball. But we are playing tough. We are still VERY much in this game. 

And what does coaching have to do with the offense not having a good game? recievers are open, staff isnt hitting them. When does that fall on coaching? Our defensive schemes are great. THAT falls on coaching


----------



## DDD (Jan 1, 2009)

LanierSpots said:


> GA is doing everything wrong. Whats up with them.  Come on guys, get it together. Stafford looks like he stayed up too late drinking last night.
> 
> He cant complete a pass for anything.    Get it going Ga.




Ryan... why are you not on the lake? ? ? 

But Brandon, I dont think I have seen Stafford play worse either.  Maybe he stayed up late spooning the keg last night?  


I think the defense has something to prove to everyone.  With all that has been said and the loss to GT after having them down and basically losing the game, so they are here to play today.  Stafford... he's on vacation and his brain is still over at Disney.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Scooter, we can all talk intelligently, but when 99% of your posts are intentional slams to UGA, how do you expect anyone to take you serious? I aint wearing any tinted glasses....we are playing like crap on one side of the ball. But we are playing tough. We are still VERY much in this game.
> 
> And what does coaching have to do with the offense not having a good game? recievers are open, staff isnt hitting them. When does that fall on coaching? Our defensive schemes are great. THAT falls on coaching



In case you haven't figured it out yet, it is the coaching staffs responsibility to make sure their players are prepared for a game. Who was in charge of making sure Stafford was prepared?


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 1, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Where is South Ga Dawg, at least he can talk intelligently about UGA.
> 
> Throwing too high??? at the speed of smell, he is lobbing the ball.
> 
> ...



Yes throwing it too high, not lobbing it. I guess he just tossed that first INT out there didn't he, that is why it was to hot to handle. 
When they start on the 35 or 40 yard line, yes they get on our side of the field. 

AS for the watching part, maybe you should take off your HATER glasses and watch the game. Georgia is playing GREAT Defense, and Stafford is playing pretty bad, he is throwing the ball WAY to high, and not looking for open recievers, Knowshon has run O.K., but can't do it by himself. Stafford has to step up and get in the game for us to win.


Now if you want to continue to condemn us, bash us and post senseless remarks go ahead, it just shows your vexatious personality.


----------



## sleeze (Jan 1, 2009)

Maybe knowshown will do a "dance" for them at halftime to get UGA pumped up.


----------



## bnew17 (Jan 1, 2009)

Ok, those of you who say take Stafford out...come on now, be a little more patient...lets see how the first few series go in the 2nd half. He isnt a top NFL prospect for nothin. The boy can play. Ga hasnt played in what 3 weeks, at least. Of course he is gonna be rusty. He WILL come out in the 2nd half and play well. ... look at it this way. could be worse. We could be getting our teeth kicked in like Tech did


----------



## MItransplant (Jan 1, 2009)

I believe the thread is titled uga/michigan state..  That leaves it open to those who are not UGA fans... like me.. 


There is still a whole second half to go. I hope to see some better ball from both sides..


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

Stafford is in charge of himself as far as mental preperation is concerned. Stafford is reading the defenses right. He is simply missing the open man. That has NOTHING to do with coaching. Now, if Stafford was checking out of plays into other plays that were netting negative yardage, then I would agree. His execution is what is killing him.


----------



## blessedchevy (Jan 1, 2009)

Marks500 said:


> Whats New...lol



Atleast it wasn't and isn't as bad as last night, at that Chick-Fil-A Bowl.


----------



## DDD (Jan 1, 2009)

I promise you Stafford is not coming out.  It's his last game at Georgia and there is no way CMR is taking him out.

One thing that UGA has been good at is adjusting at halftime on the offensive side of the ball.  Let's hope that trend continues.


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 1, 2009)

bnew17 said:


> Ok, those of you who say take Stafford out...come on now, be a little more patient...lets see how the first few series go in the 2nd half. He isnt a top NFL prospect for nothin. The boy can play. Ga hasnt played in what 3 weeks, at least. Of course he is gonna be rusty. He WILL come out in the 2nd half and play well. ... look at it this way. could be worse. We could be getting our teeth kicked in like Tech did



I said take him out if he doesn't get better. The way he is playing right now, yes we do need a different QB in there. But I hope he comes out on fire and we score on the openning drive.



MItransplant said:


> I believe the thread is titled uga/michigan state..  That leaves it open to those who are not UGA fans... like me..
> 
> 
> There is still a whole second half to go. I hope to see some better ball from both side..



Who told you to leave? Stay, and if you like Defense you loved that first half.


----------



## Marks500 (Jan 1, 2009)

blessedchevy said:


> Atleast it wasn't and isn't as bad as last night, at that Chick-Fil-A Bowl.


 
Dont Speak to soon!! Still got a 2nd Half to play.... Waiting for The Mich. Offense to explode!


----------



## Goatwoman (Jan 1, 2009)

*Game*

I can bet you they are getting a talking to in the back from the coach.  I hope the game gets to going now.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

Marks500,

Dont know about the 2nd part of that, but I agree with the 1st. As bad as GT played last night, we havent scored any more points than they did......we just havent give up as many


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 1, 2009)

DDD said:


> Ryan... why are you not on the lake? ? ?
> 
> But Brandon, I dont think I have seen Stafford play worse either.  Maybe he stayed up late spooning the keg last night?
> 
> ...



Come on man.  Dont you know its cold out there.  LOL.  

I will be out there tomorrow, Saturday and Sunday.   I needed today off.  

I love college football   Doesnt matter who is playing.  I have watched almost every single bowl game.   Cant wait for the Rose bowl today.  I hope its a good game.   

I will help pull GA through today.  They will win this game.  The defense is playing well and they are actually moving the ball OK when they are not turning it over and making some bad decisions.   They will get it going.

The Clemson and Nebraska game is a barn burner though.  Who knows what is going to happen over there.  Both the ACC and Big 12 needs that game.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 1, 2009)

Marks500 said:


> Whats New...lol



you sir have not much room to talk
after watching the beat down the bees took last night

any ways I hope the DAWGS come out and play in the 2nd half...... 

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## rshunter (Jan 1, 2009)

The biggest problem UGA has is they can never sustain a drive. Their defense stays on the field way to much. It's either 3 and out or 5 plays and a 60 yard strike. Either way the D is back on the field.

The D has held up tremendously in the first half, Martinez even looks like he knows how to send the pressure, he must have looked up "BLITZ" in the dictionary finally. I haven't seen the time of Possession yet but it seems like 22:00 to 8:00.

I'm afraid the  D will get tired in the 2nd half


----------



## bnew17 (Jan 1, 2009)

SuperSport said:


> I said take him out if he doesn't get better. The way he is playing right now, yes we do need a different QB in there. But I hope he comes out on fire and we score on the openning drive.
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you to leave? Stay, and if you like Defense you loved that first half.





how do you expect him to get in a rhythm and im prove his play if you take him out...if you read my post i said give him a few series...


----------



## Marks500 (Jan 1, 2009)

This is not about Tech right now... This is about How GA cant Hold on to the Dang Ball.


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 1, 2009)

Scooter where is your remark about MSU's Facemask penalty, Humm, ? What I thought you have none for them.


----------



## MItransplant (Jan 1, 2009)

SuperSport said:


> Who told you to leave? Stay, and if you like Defense you loved that first half.



No body told me to leave just reading to the tone of some of the posts.

second half is coming up lets get it on..


----------



## rshunter (Jan 1, 2009)

Control the clock and run Knowshon, if you have to pass quit the bombs, BALL CONTROL


----------



## DDD (Jan 1, 2009)

LanierSpots said:


> Come on man.  Dont you know its cold out there.  LOL.
> 
> I will be out there tomorrow, Saturday and Sunday.   I needed today off.
> 
> ...



Perfect temp... you know that...LOL!  

I got to go have a look at clempscum and nebraska!


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 1, 2009)

bnew17 said:


> how do you expect him to get in a rhythm and im prove his play if you take him out...if you read my post i said give him a few series...



Didn't say take him out, but he if can't find anyone in through 3 quarters, and we are losing, yes it would be tempting to out Cox in. But right now he looks totally different.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2009)

SuperSport said:


> Scooter where is your remark about MSU's Facemask penalty, Humm, ? What I thought you have none for them.



I am pulling for UGA, so when UGA does stupid stuff I'm gonna comment on it. Sorry you have the inability to critique the team you are pulling for.

Apparently Richt has that same problem, is this a UGA thing? or are y'all satisifies with 10 win seasons?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

Here we go.....now we look ok.

Knowshon can make a man miss!


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 1, 2009)

BTW Knowshon is here to play!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I am pulling for UGA, so when UGA does stupid stuff I'm gonna comment on it. Sorry you have the inability to critique the team you are pulling for.
> 
> Apparently Richt has that same problem, is this a UGA thing? or are y'all satisifies with 10 win seasons?



yes, for the 34th time, I LOVE 10 win seasons.....seems we take a lot of heat for that yet, every body elses teams would love that too


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

penalties stink....killed that drive


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> yes, for the 34th time, I LOVE 10 win seasons.....seems we take a lot of heat for that yet, every body elses teams would love that too



10 wins won't get you there anymore.

BTW you wanna call out that holding penalty that just cost UGA a first down or do you want me to?


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 1, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I am pulling for UGA, so when UGA does stupid stuff I'm gonna comment on it. Sorry you have the inability to critique the team you are pulling for.
> 
> Apparently Richt has that same problem, is this a UGA thing? or are y'all satisifies with 10 win seasons?




I bet you are, with comments like that last one?


I know your type, it's O.K.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 1, 2009)

*4th-1*

Holding...Still amazed at the lack of discipline.


----------



## bnew17 (Jan 1, 2009)

georgia is the most un disciplined and stupidest team ive ever seen


----------



## Buck (Jan 1, 2009)

Very disappointing, even still.


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> penalties stink....killed that drive



Yep.Gotta quit stopping themselves!


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 1, 2009)

Just ingore the ***** he is just here to try and start stuff and be a jerk. He just trying to be vexatious, and it shows when he makes ALL these maladroit comment. He must still be hung over from last night.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2009)

SuperSport said:


> I bet you are, with comments like that last one?
> 
> 
> I know your type, it's O.K.



You've never met me, sat down and talked with me. You don't know anything, unless you are claravoyant at which point you would see the writing on the wall for UGA and Richt for next year.

It makes me mad when a team that has as much talent as UGA has plays like this, and it ISN'T the players fault, regardless of what some would like to think.


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 1, 2009)

Makes you mad? UHHHHHHH fire snorting man mad because a college football team doesn't live up to all the hype and pressure on them. Wow, I bet you are a scary guy when you get ticked about all of Georgia's (which isn't your team) talent. Man oh man oh man.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> 10 wins won't get you there *anymore.
> 
> BTW you wanna call out that holding penalty that just cost UGA a first down or do you want me to*?




dude  are you talking about? and 10 wins is a lot more than your team has posted in a while prior to 08.....so I would think you of all people would LOVE 10 win seasons


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 1, 2009)

I believe that was a catch and fumble. That was a Fumble!


----------



## DDD (Jan 1, 2009)

WHOA!!!!

RENNIE just HAMMERED HIM!


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 1, 2009)

What a break for MSU.


----------



## DDD (Jan 1, 2009)

SuperSport said:


> I believe that was a catch and fumble. That was a Fumble!




I thought so at first but on 2nd look he never really had the ball, but my goodness Curan laid the wood...


If only we could kick and then kick like that!


----------



## blessedchevy (Jan 1, 2009)

Can we kick or just drop it?


----------



## blessedchevy (Jan 1, 2009)

Knowshon getting mad! Don't Hold him to the ground, let go of him.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

yea i thought it was a fumble too, but it looked like he was bobbling it


----------



## blessedchevy (Jan 1, 2009)

Stafford throw one low, WOW!


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 1, 2009)

Now that was a Good pass, and he catch it.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

good pick up right there


----------



## DDD (Jan 1, 2009)

Finally!  Now lets go!


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 1, 2009)

If he can do that we will be fine and WIN this game.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2009)

That's how a QB is suppose to throw the ball. About time.


----------



## blessedchevy (Jan 1, 2009)

Wait, Wait, where is ole big mouths comment about that false start.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

another good strike, keep this rolling boys!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2009)

blessedchevy said:


> Wait, Wait, where is ole big mouths comment about that false start.



You just did it OBM...


----------



## DDD (Jan 1, 2009)

Warming up a little...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

atta boy Durham!! Thats a NW GA boy!


----------



## blessedchevy (Jan 1, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> That's how a QB is suppose to throw the ball. About time.


 First time you have said something good towards the Dawgs wow, I can't believe that.


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2009)

Now they're movin it!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2009)

Looks like Bobo actually paid attention to the first have D of MSU.

Now lets see if Martinez did.


----------



## DDD (Jan 1, 2009)

Caleb has some wheels in space...


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 1, 2009)

Touchdown Dawgs!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

that was BEAUTIFUL!!! Thats a QB right there!!! Great pump fake, then right on the money!


----------



## DDD (Jan 1, 2009)

What a fake!!!!

WHAT AN ARM!!!

Td!!!!


----------



## rshunter (Jan 1, 2009)

Sweet   6


----------



## Buck (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2009)

That's more like it, and more what I expected from the Dawgs in this game.


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice pass!!


----------



## gunz (Jan 1, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> You just did it OBM...



Man I would hate to be you. Just from the stuff you have posted, it would SUX to be you. Now I get to hear, how I know nothing about you, but I know enough about you to know your an I-D-I-  Now I won't say it.


----------



## Headshot (Jan 1, 2009)

Finally the dawg offense clicked!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2009)

gunz said:


> Man I would hate to be you. Just from the stuff you have posted, it would SUX to be you. Now I get to hear, how I know nothing about you, but I know enough about you to know your an I-D-I-  Now I won't say it.



Go back to sleep.


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 1, 2009)

Finally Stafford throws some good passes. Nice drive boys, now D continue to be STRONG. Get us the ball back.


----------



## blessedchevy (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice looking drive, running and some Good passing.


----------



## rshunter (Jan 1, 2009)

Now that was much better ball control and sustaining the drive, what was that one 96 yards? Now a better rested D can come back out and shut MSU down


----------



## blessedchevy (Jan 1, 2009)

gunz said:


> Man I would hate to be you. Just from the stuff you have posted, it would SUX to be you. Now I get to hear, how I know nothing about you, but I know enough about you to know your an I-D-I-  Now I won't say it.



Now that is funny.


----------



## DDD (Jan 1, 2009)

AHH.... the perfect option....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2009)

blessedchevy said:


> Now that is funny.



I figured you'd be the one that would appreciate high school humor.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

theres another one......


----------



## gunz (Jan 1, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Go back to sleep.



Looks like I stepped on some toes, Truth hurts there don't it troublemaker. No comments about the UGA touchdown? Wonder why?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2009)

Oops !!!!


----------



## MItransplant (Jan 1, 2009)

Ga found their rhythm at half time. Of course there where two holding penalties and a block in the back that were not called on that drive.

But Stafford does look better though.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2009)

gunz said:


> Looks like I stepped on some toes, Truth hurts there don't it troublemaker. No comments about the UGA touchdown? Wonder why?



If your dumb ___ new how to read you would have seen my comment on the touchdown.

Now go back to sleep or have your mommy read these posts for you so you don't make the same mistake again.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

dang Danelle.....hope its minor


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 1, 2009)

Asher Allen and Rennie Curran are playing some GREAT Defense, they have more heart than most teams, and probably more that all of our D combined. Keep it up boys.


----------



## DDD (Jan 1, 2009)

Do I have to be the one to say it?

All of you knock it off and watch the game...

We will all be here tomorrow for the Alabama game to give Scooter a hard time... but still pull for Alabama... now hush...  LOL!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2009)

DDD said:


> Do I have to be the one to say it?
> 
> All of you knock it off and watch the game...
> 
> We will all be here tomorrow for the Alabama game to give Scooter a hard time...



Bring it, I'll be the first to complain if Bama plays bad.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

another sack....how many is that? *5*


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 1, 2009)

MItransplant said:


> Ga found their rhythm at half time. Of course there where two holding penalties and a block in the back that were not called on that drive.
> 
> But Stafford does look better though.



OMG, are you serious? Like the 4th and 1 they called holding on us, when you can call holding on EVERY play, how about that scramble from your QB, no holding calls? I could come up with several plays where there were no calls, don't bring that crap to the table, Georgia finally started playing on offense. That is what happen.


----------



## DDD (Jan 1, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Bring it, I'll be the first to complain if Bama plays bad.



I know dude... I will be pulling for Alabama... I always pull for SEC teams...

I have read all your post, UGA is playing better now for sure and you have acknowlegded that...


----------



## DDD (Jan 1, 2009)

No penalties!  Come on DAWGS!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

DDD said:


> I know dude... I will be pulling for Alabama... I always pull for SEC teams...
> 
> I have read all your post, UGA is playing better now for sure and you have acknowlegded that...



agreed


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

Sweet!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 1, 2009)

He almost broke it.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

Now lets light the scoreboard up!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2009)

That was close, I thought he was gone for the TD


----------



## DDD (Jan 1, 2009)

SuperSport said:


> OMG, are you serious? Like the 4th and 1 they called holding on us, when you can call holding on EVERY play, how about that scramble from your QB, no holding calls? I could come up with several plays where there were no calls, don't bring that crap to the table, Georgia finally started playing on offense. That is what happen.



We have been getting held like crazy, no one can say a word about holding calls... not one word.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

Atta baby! Add 15 to it!


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 1, 2009)

Yes, Personal foul against them.


----------



## DDD (Jan 1, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> That was close, I thought he was gone for the TD



Add the foul, and we should score 6 here!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2009)

YES !!!!! 15 yds...

UGA's about to score again.

This is more like it, and what I was hoping to see from the beginning of the game..


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

got away with one there


----------



## gunz (Jan 1, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> If your dumb ___ new how to read you would have seen my comment on the touchdown.
> 
> Now go back to sleep or have your mommy read these posts for you so you don't make the same mistake again.



Before you insult someone, make sure your  spelling is right.

It is Knew, not new.

Maybe you should get your mommy to read to you.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jan 1, 2009)

Simply amazing at how "bad" this thread is trying to go south

Georgia is holding on, with a defense that is still fighting to maintain. The offense is showing some type of improvement so we are still ok.... just ok I say...


but to all of you GT insect's trying to saturate this post, it isn't going happen... and while you are at it, go put another round of neosporin on that butt that is chapped, bruised, and hurting so so bad


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2009)

If they score on this possession,this game is over!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

Hey Scoot, wheres that avatar pic from? Good pic


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2009)

gunz said:


> Before you insult someone, make sure your  spelling is right.
> 
> It is Knew, not new.
> 
> Maybe you should get your mommy to read to you.



DUDE,,,, GO BACK TO SLEEP !!! SHEESH


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

Here we go. Rollin now! Good toss from Stafford. He is redeeming himself from earlier


----------



## MItransplant (Jan 1, 2009)

AW COME ON A BLOCK IN THE BACK ON THE PUNT RETURN.. They even showed right before they went to commercial break.. It was right at the spot where UGA fielded the punt.. GEEZE.. LOL


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 1, 2009)

Another Touchdown! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jan 1, 2009)

The momentum is picking up....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Hey Scoot, wheres that avatar pic from? Good pic



Breckenridge vacation last year.



TOUCHDOWN


----------



## DDD (Jan 1, 2009)

Resica said:


> If they score on this possession,this game is over!!




Call the fat lady if you want...

But I am not counting my chickens yet...


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 1, 2009)

That a boy Stafford, you finally come back to us.


----------



## Headshot (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice TD play from Stafford.  Maybe he has got it together!


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2009)

Game over!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Breckenridge vacation last year.
> 
> 
> 
> TOUCHDOWN



Ah beautiful place. i was going to guess Vail


----------



## blessedchevy (Jan 1, 2009)

This is the Preseason #1 team that is playing right now.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

hey, whadduya know.....we kicked it out of bounds......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Ah beautiful place. i was going to guess Vail



The skiing at Vail is better but the town of Breck is where I like to stay.

Now quit bothering me, I'm watching a game here...


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2009)

DDD said:


> Call the fat lady if you want...
> 
> But I am not counting my chickens yet...



I hear ya,but Mich. State can't do much themselves against the defense,they need Ga. help and they aren't gonna get it!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

haha I cant argue with that


----------



## DDD (Jan 1, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> hey, whadduya know.....we kicked it out of bounds......



Reminds me of the GT game...


----------



## MItransplant (Jan 1, 2009)

SuperSport said:


> OMG, are you serious? Like the 4th and 1 they called holding on us, when you can call holding on EVERY play, how about that scramble from your QB, no holding calls? I could come up with several plays where there were no calls, don't bring that crap to the table, Georgia finally started playing on offense. That is what happen.



Your too easy calm down it's just a game...

And truthfully you could call holding on every play


BTW.. did you see the block in the back on the punt return..it was obvious.. lol


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

yea i saw it, and yes it was obvious.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2009)

If MSU starts passing into UGA's secondary the game will change, but I don't see them doing it.


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 1, 2009)

Our Dawgs played great in the 4th. Great, now we need 13 minutes of Good football.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 1, 2009)

Looking better dawgs.  If you can keep from self imploding, you will run away with it now.

Ga defense is just way too fast for Mich St.  They had some chances and didnt take advantage of them


----------



## MItransplant (Jan 1, 2009)

GA defiantly has the momentum for now.. I can't believe I'm reduced to rooting for MSU.

I have to say this just once...  GO BLUE![even though their not playing] I feel better now.. lol


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

Wow, Staff in the 1st half compared to the 3rd qtr is night and day....


and he just got POPPED there


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

shoulda thrown it away


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2009)

That was ugly.....


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 1, 2009)

Mimbs has a great kick there, he didn't let it hit the ground.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

Mimbs booted that one with the wind!


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 1, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> If your dumb ___ new how to read you would have seen my comment on the touchdown.
> 
> Now go back to sleep or have your mommy read these posts for you so you don't make the same mistake again.





scooter1 said:


> DUDE,,,, GO BACK TO SLEEP !!! SHEESH




Whats the matter Scoot, you find someone as annoying and exasperating as you? Can't take your own medicine?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

dude was WIDE open right there


----------



## blessedchevy (Jan 1, 2009)

Who else don't care about watching him eat?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

haha ME!


----------



## DDD (Jan 1, 2009)

Traditionally this bowl game is close.

I was there when we played Purdue... I went and got on the bus with us up by 2 TD's.  My uncle called me on my cell and said.. Can you believe this?  I said... believe what?  THEY ARE TIED!!!

So history says this isn't over yet...


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 1, 2009)

10 minutes of good football, we need to stop them here.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

Come on D...stand strong here!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2009)

uh ohhhh, more penalties.


----------



## DDD (Jan 1, 2009)

Dadgum it!!!  Tackle!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2009)

Got those passes into the secondary working pretty good. 
Just what I was afraid of, but the Dawgs should be able to hold them with 9 minutes remaining.


----------



## DDD (Jan 1, 2009)

Come on dawgs... bow your back!!


----------



## DDD (Jan 1, 2009)

Here we go...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

Now we cant get complacent.....we have to put more points on the board to preserve this one


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

BIG stop!!!! thats HUGE!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2009)

Lot's of running plays, control the clock. MSU can't do it again and a field goal won't help them.

All of this is considering that Martinez actually has a plan.


----------



## DDD (Jan 1, 2009)

KABOOMM!!!!  

Knocked his dadgum helmet off!!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

ol QB got LIT up!!


----------



## DDD (Jan 1, 2009)

yep... burn that clock!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2009)

Durham needs more ball in hand plays, he is strong.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

Staffords got his head on straight now


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Durham needs more ball in hand plays, he is strong.



I agree. He is a very underrated WR


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2009)

Not burning enough clock but this one is about to be out of reach for MSU...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

it looks that way.....


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

we need to get Knowshon on the edge more


----------



## DDD (Jan 1, 2009)

They are spreading it around now...  I like it.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

wow, that was all knowshon there. good effort to get back to the line


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 1, 2009)

4 minutes till we win!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2009)

DOHHH

They busted their own play...

Oh, well, it helps burn the clock...


----------



## DDD (Jan 1, 2009)

We are doing our best to give them a shot...


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 1, 2009)

Touchdown!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

beautiful football play right there! 

BALLGAME!


----------



## DDD (Jan 1, 2009)

Oh baby!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 1, 2009)

Stafford to Moreno!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2009)

I think the Fat Lady is warming up as we speak....


----------



## DDD (Jan 1, 2009)

How fitting...  Stafford to Moreno...


----------



## Headshot (Jan 1, 2009)

Another top notch pass to Moreno.  If the 1st 1/2 had been like this 1/2.....what a showing it could have been.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2009)

Headshot said:


> Another top notch pass to Moreno.  If the 1st 1/2 had been like this 1/2.....what a showing it could have been.



Isn't that the truth.

SEC integrity is maintained. 

No thanks to Spurrier....


----------



## DDD (Jan 1, 2009)

Wonder if Staff's last pass will be that one?


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jan 1, 2009)

UGA pulled it out!!

Thank you Dawgs!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2009)

Clemson is hanging with Nebraska. Looks like the new coach is going to fit pretty good.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

DDD said:


> Wonder if Staff's last pass will be that one?



was just thinking the exact same thing. That could be the last time those two ever hook up


----------



## nickel back (Jan 1, 2009)

it was ugly at first.....sure am glad them DAWGS got it together


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 1, 2009)

Dawgs win! I know there is 3:38 but it is OVER!


----------



## nickel back (Jan 1, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> was just thinking the exact same thing. That could be the last time those two ever hook up



I think Staff comes back


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2009)

SuperSport said:


> Dawgs win! I know there is 3:38 but it is OVER!



You sir, are correct...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2009)

I like their scenario for a true playoff BCS Championship.

At least it is being discussed in the open and recognized that it is needed.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

nickel back said:


> I think Staff comes back



I HOPE you are correct sir


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I like their scenario for a true playoff BCS Championship.
> 
> At least it is being discussed in the open and recognized that it is needed.



I actualy liked that too!


oh yea, sack number *6*


----------



## DDD (Jan 1, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I like their scenario for a true playoff BCS Championship.
> 
> At least it is being discussed in the open and recognized that it is needed.



Well... you know... Al Gore invented the internet and Husein Obama invented the playoffs...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2009)

Wheather Stafford comes back or not, I fully expect Richt to have a come to Jesus meeting with his coaching staff, and a full 180 degree policy change to restrict the shinanigans of the players in the off season.

He can't have another year like this one with that much talent on his team.

Oops, line judge disagreement.


----------



## DDD (Jan 1, 2009)

One inch or so?

Ball Game.


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 1, 2009)

1st Down GEORGIA!


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 1, 2009)

Georgia Wins!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Wheather Stafford comes back or not, I fully expect Richt to have a come to Jesus meeting with his coaching staff, and a full 180 degree policy change to restrict the shinanigans of the players in the off season.
> 
> He can't have another year like this one with that much talent on his team.
> 
> Oops, line judge disagreement.



very good post Scooter and i agree 100%

He has to get his players to be agressive, yet disciplined at the same time. The off field incidents are ridiculous and look awful for our program


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

Stafford Player of the Game....

sure wouldnt have bet on that after the 1st half....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2009)

Good win dawgs.


Now over to the Clemson game to watch.

I love bowl season....


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

Clemson game has been a good'n so far!

What yall think about PSU-USC?? I personally think SC will pummel them


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice icing on the cake there!`


----------



## DDD (Jan 1, 2009)

Stafford has that football in his hands...

Dang it Matthew!  Come back!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2009)

See you boys on the Bama thread tomorrow....


----------



## Headshot (Jan 1, 2009)

Gotta give it up to Willie and the D today.  They kept the Dawgs in the hunt until the offense woke up.  Congratuations, Dawgs!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

Glad to see Stafford givve all the credit of the 2nd half to his teammates. He blamed himself in the 1st for making bad throws. and praised the OLine and the Defense for getting it done!

Congrats to the Dawgs on a great win! And on a good season!

Thats another 10 wins!!


----------



## nickel back (Jan 1, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Glad to see Stafford givve all the credit of the 2nd half to his teammates. He blamed himself in the 1st for making bad throws. and praised the OLine and the Defense for getting it done!
> 
> Congrats to the Dawgs on a great win! And on a good season!
> 
> Thats another 10 wins!!



yep the DEFENSE PLAYED GOOD


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Clemson game has been a good'n so far!
> 
> What yall think about PSU-USC?? I personally think SC will pummel them



I hope not,hopefully a good game.I dislike USC!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 1, 2009)

Oh I do too just as much as the next guy, but they can play....


----------



## MItransplant (Jan 1, 2009)

Good game from GA about what I expected form MSU. 

I turned to NEB and CLEM in the 4th.

Congrats to UGA..


----------

